# Oxtail Soup



## FraidKnot (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi, my name is FraidKnot and I am a soupaholic.  I adore a good soup any time of year, but this is one of my favourites and I'll be making some very soon!

2 oxtails, disjointed
 1/4 c. oil
 flour seasoned with salt & pepper
 3 quarts water (add more if needed)
 1/2 c. chopped carrots
 1 c. chopped celery
 1 c. chopped onion
2 Tbs. chopped fresh parsley
Bouquet Garni:  sprigs of fresh parsley, a bay leaf, sprigs of fresh marjoram or thyme and 3-4 peppercorns tied up in a cheesecloth bundle

Dust oxtails with seasoned flour.  Brown well in deep pot in oil.  Add 2 
 quarts water, 1 tsp. salt and bouquet garni.  Simmer for 3 hours, stirring occasionally.  Remove oxtails to a platter and  let cool to the touch.  Skim fat from soup.  Bone the oxtails and add the meat to the soup.   Stir in remaining 1 quart water and the vegetables.  Simmer until vegetables are tender, about 30-45 minutes.  Remove bouquet garni.  Taste the soup and adjust seasonings as needed.  Stir in parsley and heat through. Serves 8

Fraidy


----------



## pdswife (Oct 8, 2006)

lol... yep... me too.  I must confess.


I just happen to have some oxtails in the freezer.  
( I'll have to add some garlic and mushrooms too! )


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 8, 2006)

My supermarket sells oxtail already disjointed in a plastic tray.  So how much oxtail do I need in pounds and ouces.


----------



## Shunka (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome to "soupaholics anonymous!" What a great soup to be addicted to, Fraidy!!!!!!!!! Thank you for posting your recipe!!!!!!


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 9, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> I just happen to have some oxtails in the freezer.
> ( I'll have to add some garlic and mushrooms too! )



That's the beauty of most soups; you can add or subtract just about anything you want!


----------



## FraidKnot (Oct 9, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> My supermarket sells oxtail already disjointed in a plastic tray.  So how much oxtail do I need in pounds and ouces.



Hmmm, beats me.  I buy them the same way you described.  I guess the weight is about 2-1/2 pounds.


----------

